# Gifts to H.O.?



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you guys give gifts to Homeowner on completion of project?

If so what for a kitchen, bath etc?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

You buy a homeowner a gift after the job is complete and they will think they paid too much since you could afford to use the cash they paid you to buy them a gift.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Always a bottle of wine.

I think it is a nice touch to leave a bottle on the counter top in a brand new kitchen accompanied with a little thank you card.
A tweny five dollar bottle will show your appreciation, nothing more.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

tyler durden said:


> Do you guys give gifts to Homeowner on completion of project?
> 
> If so what for a kitchen, bath etc?


My office manager does a photo album that she makes from the photos I take of the job. we email the pictures a company called snapfish and they send you back a nice photo album. Then we pay attention to what the customers are into and send a gift along those lines.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> My office manager does a photo album that she makes from the photos I take of the job. we email the pictures a company called snapfish and they send you back a nice photo album. Then we pay attention to what the customers are into and send a gift along those lines.


Ironic you posted this. I am in Bath remodeling. I have been thinking about a nice small gift bag with some bath oils etc.. in it as a way of saying thanks I appreciate your business. I really like the photo album as well.
I have some nice foil stickers I use on folders for quotes that would like nice in the bags as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Bath oils etc.
Great Idea. Better than a bottle of wine for a bathroom remodel.


----------



## onenia (Apr 17, 2007)

We give our customers plants or picture frames with a thank you card.I've heard them bragging to their friends and neighbors about how nice the gift was. I think both work because they are general gifts that fit everyone or they can give them away if they don't need it.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mellison said:


> Bath oils etc.
> Great Idea. Better than a bottle of wine for a bathroom remodel.



Depends on the customer. I have given wine to customers after bathroom remodels because the wife had 50 bottles of bath oils in her bathroom when we started the remodel just look for the clues and listen to the things they say they like


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Depends on the customer. I have given wine to customers after bathroom remodels because the wife had 50 bottles of bath oils in her bathroom when we started the remodel just look for the clues and listen to the things they say they like


Very true,
Not to mention who knows what someone else likes to smell like when they get out of the shower/tub.
Maybe a gift certificate to a Bath and Body Works etc.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

Mellison said:


> Very true,
> Not to mention who knows what someone else likes to smell like when they get out of the shower/tub.
> Maybe a gift certificate to a Bath and Body Works etc.


Bath and body works great idea. I love it. Besides Murphys Law would dictate that the owner would break out in a flaming rash from the bath oil and to have that be the last memory of you, ouch.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

definitely depends on the customer... I just finished a kitchen remodel for a woman who had us in several times over the last 5 years. I had some extra cherry crown molding from her cabinet install, so I made a nice shelf with it. She loved it and hung it right in the new kitchen. 

Usually I just throw in some freebies- like hanging up the new blinds for the windows, or a little repair somewhere else in the house.


----------



## Sgt.Grumpy (Sep 12, 2008)

I was lucky to find an old post card on Ebay that showed the home I was remodeling, back in the 1930's. I got the card, and had it matted and framed, to match the kitchens colors. 
The wife cried when she opened the package, saying it was the most thoughtful gift they had been given. The husband beamed with pride, and said "You just added $20,000 to the value of my house, now it has history"! :laughing:


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

tyler durden said:


> Do you guys give gifts to Homeowner on completion of project?
> 
> If so what for a kitchen, bath etc?


feeling guilty , are you?


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Sgt.Grumpy said:


> I was lucky to find an old post card on Ebay that showed the home I was remodeling, back in the 1930's. I got the card, and had it matted and framed, to match the kitchens colors.
> The wife cried when she opened the package, saying it was the most thoughtful gift they had been given. The husband beamed with pride, and said "You just added $20,000 to the value of my house, now it has history"! :laughing:


Sweet!


----------



## Dan V. (Oct 16, 2008)

> Do you guys give gifts to Homeowner on completion of project?


Yeah, the final invoice. :laughing:

j/k, yes I usually give something. If I do a deck, I like to finish it off with a nice potted plant with a t.y. card in it. I've given wine, boxes of Italian cookies, and also some freebies along the way, like replacing electrical outlets and switches to match the new decor.

I've found that most h.o.'s are incredibly appreciative of you simply showing up when you say you will and doing what you promised.

The job I'm working on now, I just gave (actually let borrow) the h.o. a boxful of VHS Disney movie tapes that my kids are too old for now. They're going to convert them all to DVD for their kids. All the classics, like Bambi, Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, etc.


----------



## will575 (Nov 5, 2008)

I like to do something that goes along with what the project was, an accessory, extra rack, whatever. I usually do something.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I also throw in some freebies, like moving electrical boxes that the electrician decided to put in the center of the wall above a vanity where the mirror goes, etc. I've also left a bottle of wine on a kitchen remodel. All are great ideas. I agree that buying an expensive gift or bottle of wine makes them think they paid you too much.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Tell them that there was one little mistake. See if they can find it.....


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

I send one of these....

http://www.ediblearrangements.com


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Do people really think that after paying you 30,000 that a $25 gift is why you charged so much?? We had our carpets cleaned and they left a fake rose I was not like " well they could have charged me $0.75 less if they had not done that". 

It needs to fit the project and the cost... I think a pool table in a million dollar custom home could be just fine... but a pool table on a basement remodel is a no no.


----------

